# Aeration



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

If you have a filter that is pushing the surface of the water around does this cause it to aerate the tank?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yes but it is probably not enough


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

what do you have in your 55 gallon for filtration and areation?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

in my 50 gal i have a whisper 60 (330gph) a a/c 70 (300gph) and i have a penguin 1140 (300gph) powerhead for aireation/ current


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

double post


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I have a fluval 304 and an AC 500, my Powerhead is currently shut off, I think thats enough areation right?
Once the piranhas get bigger and use more oxygen ill turn on my Powerhead which should increase the areation.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> Well I have a fluval 304 and an AC 500, my Powerhead is currently shut off, I think thats enough areation right?
> Once the piranhas get bigger and use more oxygen ill turn on my Powerhead which should increase the areation.
> [snapback]1197660[/snapback]​


why dont you just turn on the powerhead now? let them get use to the flow of the powerhead. if they dont like it, no harm, they'll just swim around it like mines does lol.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> Kemper1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have a fluval 304 and an AC 500, my Powerhead is currently shut off, I think thats enough areation right?
> ...


Its to powerful at sucking water and it rests right over top of where they hang out. They are only 1.5-2Cm and are curious, im afraid they would easily get sucked up.


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

Attention that more oxygen make lift the ph!
Alessandro


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

it depends on how much surface adgitation there is


----------

